

C# performance tips and tricks - traskjd
http://raygun.io/blog/2014/02/c-sharp-performance-tips-tricks/

======
captainbenises
I've been using raygun for zoomin.co.nz and it's a solid bit of kit.

------
ajryan
These are not particular to C#.

